# New OL'MAN Alumalite series stands



## rpappas (Jun 22, 2010)

Has anyone bought one yet? I am curious to see what people think about their new stand. I think the new look is great and it is under 19lbs. If anyone has not seen it I provided a link below.

http://olmanoutdoors.com/stands/climbers/ALCTS


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

The fixed position stands dont look any better than some of the cheap ones on the market and climbers dont work so hot here, trees arent straight enough.

Ill stick with my $40 hang-ons.


----------

